# Anyone run 215/55/15's on stock wheels?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I currently have the smaller 195/60 tires. I'm either going with the optional 205/60 or the custom 215/55 tires (Kumho's are the only brand I found).

thanks


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I ordered a set of Yokohama Advan A048 in a 205/50/15.


----------

